# 75 Gallon glass top



## CTcudda1 (Nov 15, 2013)

Might be posting this in the wrong spot so please let me know if I am. I have a 75 gallon custom aquarium, its made out of 1/2" glass, I was told by the company who made it that since the glass is so thick it does not need a center brace on top, so go figure there's no center brace on top. I am wanting to get a glass top for it because I'm going to put my red tail barracuda in it and large pleco, the barracuda splashes and I'm running LED lights and don't need them getting ruined. I have been looking all over the internet for a glass top but no one makes them for a 48"w x 18"D without a cross brace. I was wondering if anyone could tell me how I can solve this issue or point me in the right direction on what to do,


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

You need to have a glass shop/maybe hardware store cut pieces for you.If the tank manufacturer doesn't sell a glass canopy I see no other way.
Watch out for any acrylics as they will sag beyond belief without "framing".
You could do Euro bracing in an "overkill" manner and attach glass to each end and middle of tank and then you could use smaller cut pieces(which will be easier to handle and brake less{bigger pieces break easier ask me how I know?}).


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

Check this place out. They may ship one, but not sure. Wouldn't hurt to call them.

Glasscages.com - Hinged Aquarium Tops


----------



## Tom Reading (Apr 8, 2015)

I have a 55 Gal with the thick glass and no center brace and a newer one with the thinner glass and a center bracket. I just searched for and found the T shaped plastic and cut it to make a center brace with a wide enough part of the T , it will act as a support for 2 of the 13" X11 1/2" ( actual size, the box advertises a different size) Versa top glass cover kits. Go To:Aqueon® Versa Top Hinged Aquarium Glass Top | Hoods & Glass Canopies | PetSmart


----------



## fishguy2727 (Sep 5, 2011)

I think you have two options: get a custom glass top made (probably need to talk to a glass shop). 

The other option is to have a single piece of glass cut and install it yourself as a center brace (even if not needed for the physical structure of the tank). You still may have issues with the outer dimensions fitting though.


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

How about accordian doors but the short dimension instead of the long dimension. You can get those hinges for glass aquarium tops at "over the edge"


----------

